# 7.1 to 7.3 upgrade issues



## cryolithic (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the boxes I am upgrading from 7.1 to 7.3 is causing no end of grief.
Ran the standard commands

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.3-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
```

However, it still came up as 7.1 in uname -r

Attempting to run freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.3-RELEASE again causes it to want to remove all kinds of stuff 

```
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /boot/device.hints
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/amd.map
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/apmd.conf
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/auth.conf
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/bluetooth/hosts
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/bluetooth/protocols
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/crontab
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/csh.cshrc
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/csh.login
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/csh.logout
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE: /etc/ddb.conf
```

etc.

Any idea what the hell is going on with this box?


----------



## cryolithic (Aug 11, 2010)

attempting a rollback
*crosses fingers*


----------



## cryolithic (Aug 11, 2010)

well, rollback worked, then doing the update *seemed* to work, but after the initial reboot, still uname -r gives 7.1


----------



## lyuts (Aug 15, 2010)

Why don't you try to upgrade by rebuilding from source? I always upgrade this way.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 15, 2010)

Unless there's a reason to compile the world (removing parts, optimising, customising, etc), freebsd-update is generally better for newcomers, novices, and those who don't want to wait for the system to compile itself.    If you don't edit /etc/src.conf (for WITHOUT_ lines), then there's no reason not to use freebsd-update.

Same arguments for/against freebsd-update as for portsnap, compared to doing it the manual by-source ways.


----------

